
Happy New Year 2016 – Watch the 'Happy New Year' Tweets Live Across the Globe - evelinag
http://newyear-tweets.cloudapp.net/
======
jbeeko
Amazing what 350 lines of code buys you these days!

------
fsharpmark
This is really cool :-)

